# EZX Metal Machine or Made of Metal?



## Bentaycanada (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m going to pick up another metal EZX, and it can’t be both, as I’m also picking up the Post Rock kit. 

I already have the DFH, Progressive and Metal! EZX kits, so which one would be a better suited expansion?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 19, 2018)

Been using Metal Machine for everything, sounds good.
https://morphesia.bandcamp.com/album/i-forever-end


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 20, 2018)

Zombie13 said:


> Been using Metal Machine for everything, sounds good.
> https://morphesia.bandcamp.com/album/i-forever-end



Hey, I really liked the music! Very black metal meets post rock, ala Deafheaven. Awesome stuff! So the drums are MM, what’s you use for the guitars?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 20, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Hey, I really liked the music! Very black metal meets post rock, ala Deafheaven. Awesome stuff! So the drums are MM, what’s you use for the guitars?



Thanks man! Guitars were all EZmix 2 with some small parts being JamUp, HD500X and a Vetta 2.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 20, 2018)

Metal Machine's always been my favorite expansion set. That's probably the one I'd go with.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 20, 2018)

Zombie13 said:


> Thanks man! Guitars were all EZmix 2 with some small parts being JamUp, HD500X and a Vetta 2.



That’s awesome. I’ve just come from using EZMix today for the first time and I’m VERY impressed. I used the Colin Richardson expansion and it took so little effort to get good tone.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 20, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> That’s awesome. I’ve just come from using EZMix today for the first time and I’m VERY impressed. I used the Colin Richardson expansion and it took so little effort to get good tone.


That's exactly why I stick with EZmix, saves a lot of time and you can change the tone later since it's all on a DI tone.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Dec 5, 2018)

I haven't picked one up yet, but now I'm leaning towards Metal Machine. It just sounds right. It's close to my Metal! EZX, but definitely sweeter to my ears. The Made of Metal is great sounding, but also close to my Progressive EZX.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm using a blend of samples from Metal Machine (as my base) with Hard Rock, Made of Metal and Drums of Destruction.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 21, 2018)

Hey dude, not sure if you picked one up already but I bought the Drums of Destruction and Progressive expansions (and EZ Mix 2 with a bunch of plugins) about a week ago because they had a kick ass sale going. I think they still do? I had the DFH and Metal Machine on my old setup when I had a Mac a few years ago, and to be honest the DoD expansion that i'm working with now is probably the best out of all of em. 

I've been fiddling with them through EZ Drummer 2 and I really appreciate that the kit comes EQ'd with 14 presets to choose from, and they're well done too so for something to just click and play over when i'm trying to put my ideas into something tangible i listen back to it's really time efficient. You can always put your own touches when you're mixing if you've got something concrete to track. Just me 2 cents if it helps you out any.​


----------



## Bentaycanada (Dec 22, 2018)

I've been in love with the EZX Progressive since I bought it. I've been using it with so many different styles, and it works for all of them flawlessly.

I might pick up the Metal Machine at the end of the month. Right now the DOD is not on sale, so if I want that later, it's not going to cost me any extra.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice, yeah i'm looking forward to getting a better feel for the Progressive EZX when I have more time and concentration over the holidays. It sounds really good! 

Out of curiosity, do you tweak the EQ's on any of the kit presets in Progressive EZX or how are you finding them? Asking because so far listening to the DoD presets through my studio monitors (KRK5's) and i'm not hearing much other than maybe the snare that I fiddle around with. Sometimes the kick too just out of sheer interest. All in all, definitely less time spent EQ'ing in comparison to the DFH EZX wouldn't you say?


----------



## Bentaycanada (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh, well the DFH kit was great when it was all there was. The exp kits have improved in leaps and bounds since then.

I only make slight adjustments to my kits. On the Progressive, I turn down the kick and snare about 1-2db, and that’s about it.

I’ve tried mixing my kits, but it always sounds weird to me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 24, 2018)

I use subtle pitch and volume adjustments within the sample selector to make the sample from a different pack match a bit more.


----------



## klimbo (Feb 10, 2019)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Hey dude, not sure if you picked one up already but I bought the Drums of Destruction and Progressive expansions (and EZ Mix 2 with a bunch of plugins) about a week ago because they had a kick ass sale going. I think they still do? I had the DFH and Metal Machine on my old setup when I had a Mac a few years ago, and to be honest the DoD expansion that i'm working with now is probably the best out of all of em.
> 
> I've been fiddling with them through EZ Drummer 2 and I really appreciate that the kit comes EQ'd with 14 presets to choose from, and they're well done too so for something to just click and play over when i'm trying to put my ideas into something tangible i listen back to it's really time efficient. You can always put your own touches when you're mixing if you've got something concrete to track. Just me 2 cents if it helps you out any.​


thank you for all this explications


----------



## klimbo (Feb 11, 2019)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Nice, yeah i'm looking forward to getting a better feel for the Progressive EZX when I have more time and concentration over the holidays. It sounds really good!
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you tweak the EQ's on any of the kit presets in Progressive EZX or how are you finding them? Asking because so far listening to the DoD presets through my studio monitors (KRK5's) and i'm not hearing much other than maybe the snare that I fiddle around with. Sometimes the kick too just out of sheer interest. All in all, definitely less time spent EQ'ing in comparison to the DFH EZX wouldn't you say?


you can't comparise EQ'ing with DFH EZX i think they are differents


----------



## Guitarmiester (Apr 13, 2019)

Toontrack has a flash sale through tomorrow on Metal Machine. 

https://www.toontrack.com/anniversary-deals/#weekend


----------

